# EVGA GTX970 FTW +



## johnerz (Jan 22, 2015)

Just ordered one of these  beauts  sadly it will take about a week to arrive from EVGA in Germany (and yes I used EVGA bucks to drop the price to about $200 )

I'm going to push for 1 day @ 1,000,000 plus  and then sell of the 670 currently in my rig. This is to keep a decent ppd after Big Adv dies, if the ppd/cost is not worth my while after then.
Also I'm going to need it for Star Citzen    Sadly it won't make up for me bing a cr** pilot lol  


*New Features:
*

dBi ï¿½ dB Noise Inverter turns fans off below 60C, generating 0dB of noise during idle!
QSD BIOS ï¿½ Quick Switch Dual BIOS allow you to switch to secondary BIOS with the flick of a switch.
MMCP ï¿½ Memory MOSFET Cooling Plate reduces MOSFET temps by 47% and Memory by 14%.
OPT ï¿½ Optimized Power Target offers 33% more power over reference.
SHP ï¿½ Straight Heat Pipes reduce GPU temperature by almost 5C!
*SPECIFICATIONS*

Base Clock: 1216 MHZ
Boost Clock: 1367 MHz
Memory Clock: 7010 MHz Effective
CUDA Cores: 1664
Bus Type: PCI-E 3.0
Memory Detail: 4096MB GDDR5
Memory Bit Width: 256 Bit
Memory Speed: 0.28ns
Memory Bandwidth: 224.3 GB/s
*DIMENSIONS*

Height: 4.376in - 111.15mm
Length: 10.1in - 256.5mm
Width: Dual Slot



















*KEY FEATURES*

NVIDIA Dynamic Super Resolution Technology
NVIDIA MFAA Technology
NVIDIA GameWorks Technology
NVIDIA GameStream Technology
NVIDIA G-SYNC Ready
Microsoft DirectX 12
NVIDIA GPU Boost 2.0
NVIDIA Adaptive Vertical Sync
NVIDIA Surround Technology
NVIDIA SLI Ready
NVIDIA CUDA Technology
OpenGL 4.4 Support
OpenCL Support
HDMI 2.0, DisplayPort 1.2 and Dual-link DVI
PCI Express 3.0
EVGA ACX 2.0 Cooling
Quick Switch Dual BIOS
1.215v+ Voltage Boost
dB Inverter
Memory MOSFET Cooling Plate
Optimized Power Target
Straight Heat Pipes
Preinstalled Backplate
 
*RESOLUTION & REFRESH*

Max Monitors Supported: 4
240Hz Max Refresh Rate
Max Analog: 2048x1536
Max Digital: 4096x2160
*REQUIREMENTS*

500 Watt or greater power supply.****
PCI Express, PCI Express 2.0 or PCI Express 3.0 compliant motherboard with one graphics slot.
One available 8-pin PCI-E power connector and one available 6-pin PCI-E power connector
Windows 8 32/64bit, Windows 7 32/64bit, Windows Vista 32/64bit


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm in the same boat as you @johnerz . If SMP on the G34 4P's is not worth it after -bigadv ends, the servers are going up for sale! I'm going to pick up 2 more here shortly for a total of 6 ASUS Strix 970's. Keep buying those GTX970's.


----------



## johnerz (Jan 22, 2015)

Sadly I think 1 is all I can afford - its looking like I may be out of work soon and with almost 3 weeks in Maui at the start of March I've got a bag full of expense coming my way 

I may consider selling mine as well and if I get a reasonable price pick up a second one.


----------



## johnerz (Jan 22, 2015)

It should arrive on Tuesday so I'm hoping for a 4P double drop on Wednesday to give me my first (and possible last) 1 million ppd 


*Tracking Detail*

*Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 27/01/2015*


*Tracking Number:*


*1Z0091Y26862077417*


*Status:*


In Transit: On Time


*Scheduled Delivery:*


27/01/2015


*Shipped To:*


CHIPPENHAM, , GB



*UPS Service:*


UPS Standard®


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 27, 2015)

970 arriving today @johnerz ? Let's get that baby fired up!


----------



## johnerz (Jan 27, 2015)

Sadly it arrived and I can't get it to run 

clean installed 344.75 shut down removed the 670 fitted the 970 black screen pc not booting 

I have updated the bios reinserted the 670 into the first slot, added the 970 into the second, it boots the 670 runs as it should, the 970 is seen by GPUZ but the info is not complete                                   and in the device manager (yellow exclamation m there, in the device manager it has a yellow exclamation mark against it, I've tried uninstalling and clean installing 3 time to different drivers

I seem to remember from when I replaced my 280 with the 670 i had issues with the 2nd slot, but the first works well with the 670  and I only intend running the one card long term


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 27, 2015)

It runs with the 670 because that is what you installed drivers for when you updated the drivers.

try UNinstalling the drivers, shut down, remove 670, install 970, turn on, let windows sort itself out with its less than stellar generic driver, and THEN install the 344.75 drivers.

NOTE:  If you were just putting in another Kepler card, you could likely get away with the way you did it.  But each driver includes ALL the cards it could install for, and then when the card is identified, installs those portions that pertain to the inserted card.  Maxwell is an entirely other family, so that's why I suggest doing it the way stated above.  And right now, nothing is intalled for Maxwell, only Kepler.


----------



## johnerz (Jan 27, 2015)

Good Idea, I'll try that (despite it never booting to bios, as an add on the BIOS is set to optimized defaults and I have remove all usb devises apart from mouse and keyboard

I'll be back


----------



## johnerz (Jan 27, 2015)

Well that's stopped me beating my head against the wall, thanks for that, I had assumed that as both cards will work on that driver it would be OK to  do what I did - I must be getting old lol    

Now all I need a one days double drop on the 4P and I should hit the 1.000.000 ppd for the firsrt and maybe only time, can't wait, I'm as excited about that as I was sat waiting for the door bell to do today


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 27, 2015)

Good to hear!!  I'm glad you can get to working now.  Good Luck!


----------



## johnerz (Jan 27, 2015)

Folding like a steam Train  250% on the 670


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice!!! Don't forget that these 970's will run @ 1500 core on stock voltage. Just ramp your fans up to 50%+.


----------



## johnerz (Jan 27, 2015)

I'll let it run in for a day or two first lol


----------

